# Sanding belt cleaner - tip



## RegisG (Mar 15, 2017)

I know that the rolls/strips of sanding belts we use for pen making are not very expensive.  But, you can get 3, 4 or 5 times the life out of them if you simply buy a sanding belt cleaner for about $6 or $7.  
I keep one right on my lathe bench when sanding.  A few swipes after every use and you're done.  Lot faster than cutting new piece every time you turn around, and they last forever.  Probably have had this one for 20-30 years.

Then, again, maybe everyone already uses one but, thought I'd post anyways!

I have overdone these strips though.







Regis


----------



## JimB (Mar 15, 2017)

Yep, I use one of those. Works very well.


----------



## chartle (Mar 15, 2017)

I use abranet never clogs. Though I do have one of those sticks I bought over 25 years ago.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 15, 2017)

The 'Eraser' is fairly large. I have cut mine in half, for use at multiple shop locations. (Hint: NOT a good idea to cut on the band saw...tends to grab. Razor knife will do the job.)


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 15, 2017)

A friend of mine showed me a tip using a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet.  I have a 6in X6in piece on my bench next to the lathe and as paper gets loaded a quick swipe across the carpet cleans the sand paper.


----------



## RegisG (Mar 15, 2017)

tomtedesco said:


> A friend of mine showed me a tip using a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet.  I have a 6in X6in piece on my bench next to the lathe and as paper gets loaded a quick swipe across the carpet cleans the sand paper.



That's sure easy to try and sounds like it works.
Regis


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 15, 2017)

Use them all the time and I like the large ones because of my drum sander and belt sander. I just used one on a belt sander a couple minutes ago after I sanded a blank I made today and needed to square it. They are cheap enough and last a long time.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 15, 2017)

A dried up tube of caulk will work as well and you've repurposed as opposed to tossing.


----------



## MTViper (Mar 16, 2017)

I thought that was what my pants legs are for.  That's where I usually wipe my sand paper.  Never thought of using part of the eraser I have for my belt sander.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 16, 2017)

Got a giant eraser at HF and use it on my homemade disk sander on the lathe.  Worth its weight in gold.


----------

